# Lilly went to her 1st Handling Class :0)



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally went to our first handling class! She did very well. Seems to be fine with the other dogs and people. Had a good assortment of different sizes. She was startled at the end of class by the huge Great Dane but she went right back up to him. So I guess she was fine. Just being a silly girl. I forgot my camera but I'll try to get pictures next week.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good girl, Lilly!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good girl Lilly! Sounds like she had fun.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good girl! We need photos!


----------

